# Southeastern Michigan



## Tall Steph (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi, I'm Steph. I'm 20 years old and looking for people in my age range nearby so I don't feel so alone in this big giant social anxiety inducing world. I have AIM, Yahoo, and MSN. Just send a message if you want to talk.

Eventually I would like to meet other local SA peoples. Maybe start a lame club. Anything to get me out of the house before I go crazy. Finding a support group isn't working out so good.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Hey Steph, I'm from Bay City, Michigan. Probably too far north. I sometimes travel south, though.


----------



## Tall Steph (Mar 18, 2009)

slylikeafox said:


> Hey Steph, I'm from Bay City, Michigan. Probably too far north. I sometimes travel south, though.


I don't think I could survive that long of a drive. I went to Wisconsin last month. Driving from St Ignace to Saginaw nonstop has me traumatized.

Hopefully next month I'll be going to Flint for a concert. Maybe we could meet up sometime then. Haha.


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

Nice to see that there are other folks in this area here. I am living in Clinton Township at the moment. 

I'm always up for a talk, but I'm usually on from around 9PM-3:30AM~ish .


----------



## Ericisme (May 8, 2009)

Haha, I bet I'm the only person in the U.P. of Michigan with social anxiety. -.- =(


----------



## Tall Steph (Mar 18, 2009)

Sabreth said:


> Nice to see that there are other folks in this area here. I am living in Clinton Township at the moment.
> 
> I'm always up for a talk, but I'm usually on from around 9PM-3:30AM~ish .


You live near me! And are online around the same time too! Hooray!



Ericisme said:


> Haha, I bet I'm the only person in the U.P. of Michigan with social anxiety. -.- =(


What do you people DO up there?! I thought living here is boring, but then I think of the long drives between actual cities in the U.P.... I'm sure there's more people with SA around, but they probably feel the same way and gave up.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Tall Steph said:


> I don't think I could survive that long of a drive. I went to Wisconsin last month. Driving from St Ignace to Saginaw nonstop has me traumatized.
> 
> Hopefully next month I'll be going to Flint for a concert. Maybe we could meet up sometime then. Haha.


Yea, maybe we could try that. Flint is not too far of a drive for me. Who's playing at the concert?



> Haha, I bet I'm the only person in the U.P. of Michigan with social anxiety. -.- =(


Copper is also from the U.P. I'm planning to maybe go to Mackinac Island this year. I'm going with my dad. Unless my dad cancels, it probably wouldn't work to meet anyone. Looks like you might be closer to the Wisconsin border anyway.


----------



## aviator99 (Nov 23, 2006)

Hey guys, wow im surprised a few people are from SE Michigan, im from lapeer county (between port huron & flint), add me on facebook if you want  http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=30310704&ref=profile

By the way, the concert you mentioned next month, that wouldn't happen to be 'The Fray' over at the DTE music theatre? Just wondering, lol.


----------



## Tall Steph (Mar 18, 2009)

slylikeafox said:


> Yea, maybe we could try that. Flint is not too far of a drive for me. Who's playing at the concert?
> 
> Copper is also from the U.P. I'm planning to maybe go to Mackinac Island this year. I'm going with my dad. Unless my dad cancels, it probably wouldn't work to meet anyone. Looks like you might be closer to the Wisconsin border anyway.


No Resolve, Pop Evil and Ashes of Soma. It's only $5! :boogie

Dude, I might be going to Mackinac Island in August! And then continue on to Wisconsin. Too much driving...


----------



## Tall Steph (Mar 18, 2009)

aviator99 said:


> Hey guys, wow im surprised a few people are from SE Michigan, im from lapeer county (between port huron & flint), add me on facebook if you want  http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=30310704&ref=profile
> 
> By the way, the concert you mentioned next month, that wouldn't happen to be 'The Fray' over at the DTE music theatre? Just wondering, lol.


That facebook link isn't working for me. I'll try using my mad internet ninja skills later.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

I travel up to Michigan pretty often. I'll be in the Northville/Ann Arbor area the last two weekends in June and still get to the tri-cites area evey other month or so.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

I was born and raised in Roseville (11 and Gratiot!) and lived in Ann Arbor/Ypsi for five years. Most of my family still lives in Southeastern Mich.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I love Michigan and hope to live there in the summers someday. I esp like the Traverse City area. Michigan is the most underrated state in America.  I have been there on vacation twice now and had a great time each time.


----------



## IcoRules (Apr 29, 2009)

It's nice to see other people from Michigan. I'm in Saginaw.


----------



## namastecadet (May 14, 2009)

I'm from SE Michigan. The farmington area. I forget how big michigan is with the UP and all.


----------



## wassubie (Mar 14, 2004)

I'm from ann arbor/ypsilanti.


----------



## Tall Steph (Mar 18, 2009)

It's nice to see there's so many SAers nearby!


----------



## Vieras (May 3, 2009)

I'm about five miles from Pontiac. PM me if you want to chat on a messenger


----------



## summerfun09 (May 19, 2009)

I'm from the U.P.


----------



## Ericisme (May 8, 2009)

summerfun09 said:


> I'm from the U.P.


Fun!

I'm at a terrible part of the U.P. though. I'm in the worst state and on the border of the second worst state, Wisconsin! It's so lame! I'm like just a minute from Wisconsin, literally live next to the bridge there. It's horrible! :sus :clap


----------



## summerfun09 (May 19, 2009)

lol I know what you mean. I'm a little over an hour from the bridge. I hate the winters here but the summer and fall is nice.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I didn't see a Michigan SAS group, so I created one 

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/michiganders-unite/


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

slylikeafox said:


> I didn't see a Michigan SAS group, so I created one
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/michiganders-unite/


Can I be in it, even though I don't live there anymore? Or do you want it to be just current Michiganders?

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

You can join Kelly  

The only qualification for joining is having an interest in Michigan.


----------



## Ericisme (May 8, 2009)

But I'm not interested in Michigan! I only live here! :sus


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

LOL you know what I mean


----------



## Ericisme (May 8, 2009)

Ha, yea, I know. I'm just saying I kinda hate Michigan. Been here for too long, since it's the factory state, both my mom and step dad are laid off as of last week, and it has terrible education and health care(luckily I live a minute from Wisconsin). :blank


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yeah, it can really suck at times. I hate the winters  Sorry about your mom and dad being laid off.


----------



## Ericisme (May 8, 2009)

Eh, I'd prefer the winter over the summer. It got like in the 70s yesterday and I was burning up! Sweating so badly! I hate it! It'll probably get 80-100 in a month or so! Cold is SOOO much easier to deal with than heat!


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

slylikeafox said:


> Yeah, it can really suck at times. I hate the winters


I'm not the biggest fan of the winters in Michigan, either, but the summers and the beauty of the state makes up for it.

I would probably miss the snow at Christmas time if I ever left to one of those southern states.


----------



## Tall Steph (Mar 18, 2009)

Ericisme said:


> Eh, I'd prefer the winter over the summer. It got like in the 70s yesterday and I was burning up! Sweating so badly! I hate it! It'll probably get 80-100 in a month or so! Cold is SOOO much easier to deal with than heat!


70s is too hot for you? I wish it were in the 70s every day. Now, 80s is way too hot. And don't even get me started on the cold. My Wisconsin friends keep telling me about the FEET of snow and 20 BELOW cold. Crazy people. Don't understand why they moved out there, other than for the whole marriage and babies type deal.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Sabreth said:


> I'm not the biggest fan of the winters in Michigan, either, but the summers and the beauty of the state makes up for it.


Also a great outdoor recreation state. No other state has as much access to freshwater shorelines.


----------



## Ericisme (May 8, 2009)

slylikeafox said:


> Also a great outdoor recreation state. No other state has as much access to freshwater shorelines.


Yea, cold freshwater shorelines.


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

I'm here in Southeastern Michigan too. It's great to see so many Michiganders here.


----------



## aster (Jun 8, 2009)

Wow, lots of Michiganders with SA.

I live in Ann Arbor for school, but I'm originally from Royal Oak.


----------



## EmilyFay (Jan 23, 2009)

hey guys im from southeastern michigan! Im so happy there are so many Michiganders here!


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

I'll be in Michigan next weekend.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

What part of Michigan Classified? I would probably be too nervous to meetup, but thought I would ask.


----------



## jas498 (Feb 22, 2008)

wow, lots of Michigan people. I'm from lovely Lansing...


----------



## Ericisme (May 8, 2009)

Oh yea. Anyone seen Escanaba in da Moonlight? Little city in the U.P. It's actually a good movie. I love how the crazy guy in it is from my city. Haha. "Jimmer Negamanee from Menominee" That's actually what they call him. 

I always hear that Yoopers have accents, but I live up here and never hear them.

I was at lower Michigan! On my way to North Carolina. My first time there, always been in the U.P. or Northern Wisconsin. 

Heading back to lame Michigan tomorrow. In a hotel in Indiana right now, going to the Milwaukee Zoo tomorrow, wish I didn't have to though. Atleast I'll finally be home soon!! This trip was horrible!


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Escanaba in da Moonlight is a great work of art, eh? :yes

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Mr_nobody (Jan 30, 2007)

As it says on my profile, I'm in New Baltimore, Michigan- about halfway between Detroit and Port Huron. I was born in Eastpointe (to me it's still East Detroit though). I drive aimlessly around areas like Algonac, Richmond, Chesterfield, Clinton Township, Utica, Roseville and Warren all the time. I stay cooped up in the house for a week or so and then go for a drive just to get out for a while. 

P.S. 
Obama came to Macomb and then a couple days later that tanker blew up on I-75. Coincidence? I think not. Hahaha


----------



## QuakerOats167 (Mar 29, 2009)

Hah Mr. Nobody I remember when Obama came... then the tanker took out part of the freeway, lol. I'm from Michigan too guys - the Birmingham area. Interesting to see so many Michiganders out there with SA . Anyone lookin to talk or facebook or anytihng, let me know thru PM


----------



## rezdog (Oct 13, 2009)

bringing back a old thread.


i'm from Rochester Hills


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

I'll be in Michigan next week....

Didn't I say that before?


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

I'm in Michigan right now. :yes

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------

